# Hydroponic Grow Lights



## geonut (Jun 24, 2012)

Are hydroponic grow lights OK to use for a planted tank ?


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

geonut said:


> Are hydroponic grow lights OK to use for a planted tank ?


 If you are talking about Metal Halide lights, they are fantastic for growing plants, as the bulb replicates sunlight, 100 %.


----------



## geonut (Jun 24, 2012)

*Grow Lights for Aquarium Plants*

Sorry, I should have specified - I meant fluorescent bulbs (T5 HO grow lights.)


----------

